# Cam..? or problem...?



## frotosride (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi to everyone as i am obviousely new to the forum. The car is a '04 gto w/ls1 that belongs to my father-in-law and is completly stock except for the airfreshner in the vent. I don't know the actual stock cam specs for the ls1 but if i'm not mistake the LSA is either 116* or 117*. So with that there shouldn't be that much of a noticable lope that the motor mounts wouldn't absorbe. So heres the question..Is the cam more of a performance cam than i think with maybe a 110* lsa or do i have a cylinder or two missing. The car idles between 6-7oorpm and not only do you see the tach deflect but you can feel it as well as see the car moving when in the drivers seat. Now the car has only 38,900 miles on it and i'm sure that my father-in-law goes by the manufactures obscene amount of miles before having to change the spark plugs or wires...thats why i'm thinking misfire? 
Despite the fact that it isn't my car and i live 60 miles from it i have racked over 1000miles on it and i noticed it from day one but i just a young gun and he's old school so why listen to me...
Any suggestions.. i'm going to pull the plugs and check the gaps just to make sure and check the wires for burns, etc...:willy:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

If its a misfire it should throw a check engine light. Scan for codes and it should tell you what the issue is, and which cylinder is misfiring.


----------



## frotosride (Sep 3, 2010)

Jatstang, i know that it should show acheck engine light if it is a missfire and it doesn't..however i wouldn't put it past the ecm/pcm to miss it. I have surely seen crazyer and irational things happen. i checked all the plugs and wires and they are all fine except for being a little old. But thanks. If only i had a scan tool.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Its a big motor, it will feel ruffer then mos cars out there, idol should be consistant though.


----------



## frotosride (Sep 3, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> Its a big motor, it will feel ruffer then mos cars out there, idol should be consistant though.


If i was just feeling it in the car then it wouldn't bother me but watching the tach deflect is what makes me think. I think i may have found my problem. Earlier i checked my gap on all the plugs and it was fine but i looked at them again and the i noticed that the iridium was tapered to a needl point...i think they have depleted a good bit....


----------

